# What do you use for LV landscape lighting?



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

What do you guys use for low voltage landscape lighting? I have a client with a rock garden so I am looking for something low voltage that I can bury the cables a few inches below the rocks. 
The client wants to replace the sad solar spike lights that never last.
Ideally I would like to stub out of the house and install a new receptacle, and then take off with low voltage via a plugged in transformer on a timer.

I'm also looking for ideas for replacing the existing 120v light fixture on the brick wall of the house with something that will give a lot of like but not blind people. I am usually asked to replace the rear light with a security flood light but that won't work here for a backyard party.
Any thoughts?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Landscape lighting ranges from HD cheapies to very expensive all brass and copper fixtures. All depends upon budget. There is also LED now and that can be part of the equation too. How do you want to control it? Distance dictates wire size to a degree. I don't use the cheapie home depot splices, I use brass set screw types covered by heat shrink.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Volt Lighting, excellent product and service.


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Nov 17, 2013)

Volt makes a great product, we use them on the coast and they hold up very well. Landscapelightingworld.com


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

We have couple of them over here and we are running in LED verison and seems they are holding up pretty good afaik. 

but I will check one of the EC later about few more project he is working on now. ( he is changing alot of landscape luminaires to led verison now )


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Lower quality - Vista Pro (vistapro.com)
Medium quality - Coppermoon (coppermoon.com)
High quality - Cast (cast-lighting.com)

Cheers

John


----------

